# how was this all over ed hardy print screen printed?



## Canthinkofaname (Dec 5, 2008)

hey all i was just wondering if anyone of you veteran screen printers out there could tell me how the hell this was printed

Ed Hardy Men's "EH Collage" All Over Long Sleeve Specialty Tee in Burgundy

thanks in advance guys


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I assume you mean the sleeves? It's hard to tell from the picture, but it could have been screened, then sewn or it could have been screened on each side directly on the finished shirt. Can't tell if there is a seam.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello,
Most likely, it was a cut and sew operation.
Looks to me as if the sleeves and back were discharge printed, and the front screenprinted.
After that, it's sewn together.
My edjumacated guess anyway.
Hope this helps...



Canthinkofaname said:


> hey all i was just wondering if anyone of you veteran screen printers out there could tell me how the hell this was printed
> 
> Ed Hardy Men's "EH Collage" All Over Long Sleeve Specialty Tee in Burgundy
> 
> thanks in advance guys


----------



## Canthinkofaname (Dec 5, 2008)

I mean mostly the sleeves but the body as well. Wouldn't
U need like 25 screens to do that? Also I am kinda a noob so could u explain exatly wat a cut a sew operation is? Thanks guys


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

Canthinkofaname said:


> I mean mostly the sleeves but the body as well. Wouldn't
> U need like 25 screens to do that? Also I am kinda a noob so could u explain exatly wat a cut a sew operation is? Thanks guys


you can use a four color proses like you home printer.
print the design and then they sew it together


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Canthinkofaname said:


> I mean mostly the sleeves but the body as well. Wouldn't
> U need like 25 screens to do that? Also I am kinda a noob so could u explain exatly wat a cut a sew operation is? Thanks guys


You can print an unlimited number of colors on a shirt just using 4 to 5 screens and color process. I have never done it, so don't ask me how it works. 

Cut and sew is a term to describe material that is printed before it is made into the finished product. To obtain a complete wrap around on the sleeves, the material would have been printed first, then cut into a sleeve and sewn to the body of the shirt.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

That does not look like a 4 color process job it looks like maybe 14 or so colors, Yes there are presses out there that have as many as 30 heads.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

The sleeves were definitely printed prior to sewing. You can see the discrepancy at the seam on the right arm. The rest, I would assume is also printed before sewing.


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

Its process with couple spots. one spot is the gold foil words at the top. black maybe the other spot, not sure about process black looks.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW, 106 bucks for a shirt!


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

It ain't rocket science, it's labor intensive. Hence the pricetag.
Saw my first Ed Hardy at a Costco the other day....


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

It's still not worth $106.00. I don't care if it is hand painted. It is still a t-shirt with ink on it. I call it good marketing and gullible customers. A coach purse is just a purse that holds the same stuff a wall mart purse will hold. My hat is off to the people who market this stuff. My question is how long will this trend last. I think that when more printers start doing this type of printing the prices will fall.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

What makes Air Jordans worth hundreds of dollars? It takes pennies to produce them. Or what makes an Aston Martin worth $300,000? Just a car. Consumers determine the price of products. Something like insurance is just numbers. Retail is more than numbers. If a t-shirt makes the guy that paid $160 for it feel confident when going out with his friends, then it is worth it to him. There is alot of psychology behind retail products. That is why marketing is so important.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Confidence, tee hee.


----------



## WearMagic (Oct 31, 2008)

That's funny!


----------



## Canthinkofaname (Dec 5, 2008)

ya i no the prices are crazy but the worst part is ive seen a 500 dollar shirt!!!!!!!!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

There are pleanty of 10 color automatic presses out there with over sized pallets. The sleeves were printed flat and then sewn on. Most likely the front and back of the shirts as well with discharge inks, waterbase foil adhesive and the foil added by heat transfer process. Very labor intensive and plenty of good planning in advance of production in the art department. It's great to see T Shirt printing evolving over the years to this level of excellence which can demand a proper return for all that labor and planning. 

Note: You can buy spray adhesive units to spray adhesive into a shirt, then lay it on the oversized pallet and print all over that way, but then there is always a seam down the sides that never gets printed when you flip it over to print. It also never lines up perfectly even with laser guides. With big enough pallets and screens you can do the sleeves at the same time.

Bryant


----------

